# Windshield question now (65)



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Getting ready to glue the glass in, and the fact that those little studs for mounting the clips for the reveal are like in perfect condition, I feel pretty good.
So, just getting ready to do the deed, and I noticed that those studs are on the top and bottom , but not on either side. It looks like there are 3 holes on each side, but no studs or what may have looked like they were broken off.
So, question is, are there studs going up each side also? Might have t buy some of those little screws now if there are!

THanks,

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can only say my 67 has them on the sides too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I let the glass company put my front and back glass in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, there are studs to hold the molding clips in place on the sides, too. I used that adhesive that comes in a formed bead, like a rope made of putty. You set it in place, make sure the two small spacer blocks are set in the bottom of thewindow channel (to center and posistion the glass), and with a helper, you press the windshield straight in, pretty much. Not to difficult. But replace the studs/screws on the sides before you install the glass!!!


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

After building 5 streetrods, and now the goat... I have to take up a more sane hobby!
THanks guys!

rich :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can't burn rubber with your stamp collection.........


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Lets not forget the 2 most important items --- correct thickness butyl tape , if not your moldings will either have a gap between the glass or they will not fit on . 2nd. a tube of urethane to glue the butyl tape to the body as well as glue the butyl to the edge of the glass , after the glass is in shoot a bead down in the groove and use a popsicle stick to smooth the edge to prevent any leaks .


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> After building 5 streetrods, and now the goat... I have to take up a more sane hobby!
> THanks guys!
> 
> rich :cheers





geeteeohguy said:


> You can't burn rubber with your stamp collection.........


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You'd be bored with any less of a challenge...:cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeh, your right! Can't burn rubber with a stamp collection, and being bored just ain't one of the options on the list!

Glued the baby in with urethane. Looks good, and if it isn't, well.... glued it in with urethane. Done. It isn't moving now!!!

So.... where did I put my magnifying glass.... I think I have a George Washington 1 center here!!!!

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i see that i got here a little late. my 66 has screws holding the 3 clips on each side. i spent yesterday and today working the channels on the front and rear glass. i hope you attatched them somehow before you put the glass in. i never use the little srew in replacement studs, just pop rivets. :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Shane,
You are right. The sides look like they used screws. Can't remember when I disassembled that area. Neat little holes there and no place that it looks like there were studs broken off. Put the screws in first! Working on the rods.... me and glass have a kind of love /hate relationship, so I give glass a wide berth, when there is even an inkling of me putting a spider thru it!

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My windshield channel is completely filled with sealer. I dug into it a little yesterday and my side clips are held on with screws too.....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mitch, 
Don't loose the screws! I do think that they are needed!!!!

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Mitch,
> Don't loose the screws! I do think that they are needed!!!!
> 
> rich


It's a days work just to dig all the dried, hard sealer out. It will stay there until the body is ready for paint....


----------

